

How Important Is Support in a Startup? - dnevogt12
http://blog.hubstaff.com/intercom-badass-support-software/

======
halfimmortal
Intercom's pricing is the product's only con.

~~~
dnevogt12
Yeah, I have not found the pricing to be too bad at all actually because if
you consider what you pay for other email services in addition to everything
else it can do, it comes out to be less.

